# help!!!!



## shiloh629 (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope that you all can help---

I am not a techno geek by any means-----

I am looking to save my shows to cd so that I can view them when I travel. my desktop computer has a cd burner and both of my computers have the tivo software with the "media key" for my tivo on it . All I want to do is store the show data on a CD so that when I travel I can watch the shows that I missed the week before ---- or is there a way to log onto my network remotely and what program can I use to do that ---- someone please help!!!!

thank you 

adam childs


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

What you want is TiVoToGo for more info go here
: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=2&f=35


----------

